# Atlas Clausing 12700



## Massastan (Jun 27, 2014)

A (minty) 12 x 36 lathe from an estate sale. Broken down into pieces and placed in my Escort Wagon, lowered with the gantry crane into the basement, added casters, cleaned and assembled. I'll block it up off the casters when I'm ready to use it.

I use double 1/2 plywood in the car. Slide one sheet out onto a folding sawhorse, load it, then slide it in. ) 

Having a gantry crane over the bulkhead helps )

I put an I-Bolt with a short piece of 3" C-Channel in the basement ceiling/barn floor, then hooked the chain fall to lift the lathe and roll the cabinet base back under it.

Now I'll be looking for attachments (steadyrest) and add on's that I'll never use.  :rofl:

Any ideas ???


----------



## gredpe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice score,That machine looks great.Worth every penney even at premium price.
Eddie


----------



## Massastan (Jun 28, 2014)

I figured that since I scrapped my 14 x 6' Hendy cone head, that the 12 x 36 Atlas and a 10 x 24 Logan 1825 would give me back the same capacity )


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 30, 2014)

Massastan,

Be sure that you block it up off of the casters, rough level the cabinet, and then precision level the lathe before you try to do anything for real with it.

Where did you find the "12700"?  That isn't a valid Atlas model number.

Robert D.


----------



## Massastan (Jun 30, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Massastan,
> 
> Be sure that you block it up off of the casters, rough level the cabinet, and then precision level the lathe before you try to do anything for real with it.
> 
> ...



Four pieces of hardcopy documentation that came with the Lathe
1. Receipt from Clausing Special Products Group (1979) to the distributor. Item 12700
2. Atlas Catalog 400, Atlas Pedestal Base Lathe No. 12700
3. Operating Instructions and Parts List. Model 12700 October 1978 (see ebay manual listing)
4. ID Plate on the end of the bed. Model 12700


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, that's interesting.  I wonder if it was a special OSHA or School model?  I assume that the countershaft assembly is tucked away inside the wider cabinet.  Otherwise, the lathe itself looks like a 3996.

I don't know of anyone who has Catalog 400.  How about scanning it?

Robert D.


----------



## Massastan (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm convinced. I have a model 12700


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 5, 2014)

Massastan,

I wasn't saying that you didn't.  Just that the difference between it and the 3996 appears to be the cabinet.  I ordered a manual.  When it arrives, I'll compare the two.

Robert D.


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tht's a great looking lathe, and it is a good size too.  I see we're not to far from each other, if you ever need a hand with something - just holler!


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 5, 2014)

OK, 12700 manual arrived.  As I had guessed, the difference between the 12700 and the 3996 is the cabinet.  I like the flat bottom shelf with lip better than the one on the 3996.

Robert D.


----------



## Massastan (Jul 6, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> OK, 12700 manual arrived.  As I had guessed, the difference between the 12700 and the 3996 is the cabinet.  I like the flat bottom shelf with lip better than the one on the 3996.
> 
> Robert D.



Yes, it's a nice clean modern design. I did some PVC on it, it's a nice for a lightweight machine. My Logan 10x24 is almost twice the weight.


----------

